
They resent the fact I’m not a robot - thrownthrow
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019-02-27/amazon-australia-warehouse-working-conditions/10807308
======
thrownthrow
I had a similar experience working for a food distribution wholesaler in
Melbourne. We rode pallet trucks and time pressure was so intense that there
were guidelines on the number of steps where it was more efficient to walk
next to the pallet truck rather than ride on it. I couldn't keep up and lasted
all but 2 weeks. This was 25 years ago and it's disappointing nothing has
changed.

